# Hatching nymphs (just need some verification)



## MantisDude15 (Nov 4, 2006)

hey everyone, from what ive read this is what i should do when i get an ooth:

1. wait 2 days after they hatch, drop in a bunch of fruitflies (do that for a week)

2. dont worry about them eating eachother

3. the ones that live after the first week seperate

does that sound about right?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2006)

yes


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 5, 2006)

k thanks a lot. any other advice/things to watch out for?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2006)

when feeding try not to let any run away


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 5, 2006)

thanks for the advice


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 5, 2006)

no problem


----------

